# Oral on him.



## RosesAreBlue (Oct 29, 2015)

DH loves to receive bjs and I love to give. I'm pretty good in that I can get him to finish easily and can draw it out/tease as long as he likes. The issue is after a couple of minutes I start to get a little bored. Any tips to help with that? I've thought about suggesting he be a bit more vocal but overall he has always been a mostly quiet lover except for during climax.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

HEAD phones?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> HEAD phones?


Yeah...listen to some Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Sound tracks from old Ron Jeremy flicks...


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

You could touch yourself, you could rub yourself against his body, you could be more vocal yourself, move into a 69 position, hop on top.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> HEAD phones?


:lol:


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

When I get bored, I like to turn around, almost like I'm kneeling by his shoulders. I do him upside down and he can use his hand to play with me a little. The main focus is still his pleasure, but the little bit of stimulation helps keep me in the moment.

My guy is quiet too. Sometimes I entertain myself by making a game of it, seeing if I can find something to get him to make some noise!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

RosesAreBlue said:


> Any tips to help with that?


If you want to get a mild reaction out of him:
•Altoids 
•Hot Coffee
•Ice cubes in your mouth
•finger up his butt


Now if you really want to get a serious reaction out of him:
• Tie him up and get a $35 Estim device from your local pharmacy or online. Connect it to his testicles. Get him to the edge while gently shocking him, then crank up the shock him to prevent him from finishing (as in make it hurt a little) while trying simultaneously to make him blow his load. - His torment of wanting to climax while at the same time struggling to deal with the shock will be sure to entertain you!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

badsanta said:


> If you want to get a mild reaction out of him:
> •Altoids
> •Hot Coffee
> •Ice cubes in your mouth
> ...


Didn't they do that in Rambo?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Didn't they do that in Rambo?


Close... It was in "Rambone!"


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Braid his pubic hair?????


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> HEAD phones?





CatJayBird said:


> :lol:


a solid piece of advice by woodchuck.
bonus, it's punny.
did a double take and laughed again


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> HEAD phones?


Golf clap.

I see what you did there.

Bravo


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

RosesAreBlue said:


> DH loves to receive bjs and I love to give. I'm pretty good in that I can get him to finish easily and can draw it out/tease as long as he likes. The issue is after a couple of minutes I start to get a little bored. Any tips to help with that? I've thought about suggesting he be a bit more vocal but overall he has always been a mostly quiet lover except for during climax.


Probably not what you want but one of my ex's used to stop the moment before I'd climax.

She seemed to enjoy that. 
I certainly got more vocal as time went by...


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

There's no rule that you have to give him head the entire time. If you get bored, do something else and come back later. It's not like it's going anywhere. 

Some women like to give head, have coitis until she climaxes, then finish the man off.

Some men like (and I don't know a better word for it ) "t***y "f***ing." Oil your breasts up, lie on your back, squeeze your beasts around your man's penis and let him go to town. This can be especially pleasurable for men because if the woman has her head comfortably propped up by a pillow, she can still give head.

Use your feet. Some men like that, too.

Or just dress it up in a sombrero and pretend it's your Latin lover.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Easy answer.
Put in some porn and both watch while you blow.
This will attack your problem on two fronts.

1. He will cum faster because he is watching porn. Him going faster will help with your boredom.

2. You will also get less bored because you will have something to watch AND it will encourage him to make more noise.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

RosesAreBlue said:


> DH loves to receive bjs and I love to give. I'm pretty good in that I can get him to finish easily and can draw it out/tease as long as he likes. The issue is after a couple of minutes I start to get a little bored. Any tips to help with that? I've thought about suggesting he be a bit more vocal but overall he has always been a mostly quiet lover except for during climax.



Dress up as another woman, COSPLAY.

Use whipped cream or syrup on his member and the BJ tastes great.

15 Top Blow Job Tips To Please Your Man


----------



## simplysarah (Nov 5, 2015)

Try doing it in different positions... 69? Or with him standing and grabbing your ankles if you all have good balance and strength... i certainly. Maybe grab onto his butt while your doing it or even stick a finger in there!


----------

